# Smart TV Hz Zahlen, Worauf muss ich achten?



## kalle1234 (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute, weiß nicht ob das hier ins Forum passt aber naja.


  Will mir dämnächst einen neuen TV kaufen, am liebsten einen Samsung  Smart TV, allerdings weiß ich nicht direct wó ich drauf achten soll.
  Also von der größe brauch ich einen 81 cm, da unsere Wohnung nicht die Größte ist, wir haben HD+,Sky +HD also Sat TV.
  Mir wurde erzählt das man auf die Herz Zahl achten soll, aber was ist der Unterschied? Sind 200 Hz und 800Hz so ein Unterschied???


Mfg kalle


----------



## dj*viper (8. Februar 2012)

Plasmas hatten immer schon so hohe "Hz-Zahlen", die sich aber nicht  direkt mit den LCD-Hz vergleichen lassen. Die Plasma-Hersteller können  so aber die Verkäufer ein wenig beeindrucken. Und die käufer gucken eh nur auf die Zahlen, umso höher, desto besser 

"LCD-Hz": Zwischenbildberechnung, bei LCD bleibt ein Bild so lange stehen bis das nächste kommt (sample-and-hold)

"Plasma-Hz":  400-800Hz ist die maximale Zündfrequenz der Zellen. Ein Plasma stellt  z.B. einen Grauton durch unterschiedliche Zünddauern dar -- bei einem  800Hz-Panel geschieht das mit einer Zeitauflösung von 1/800s. Neuderings  werben die Plasma-Hersteller auch damit und vermischen das mit den  Hz-Angaben der LCD-Hersteller. Unabhängig davon gibt es auch bei Plasmas  die Zwischenbildberechnungsverfahren


----------



## kalle1234 (8. Februar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> Und die käufer gucken eh nur auf die Zahlen, umso höher, desto besser



Deswegen erkundige ich mich ja 

Aber die Tv Geräte die ich mir holen will sind doch meist LED TV (200Hz) und kein Plasma.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Februar 2012)

du hast ja 200Hz mit 800Hz vergleichen. und dei 800Hz gibts halt nur bei Plasma TV's.

solange das lcd display 100hz hat, ist es schon sehr gut.ob 200Hz jetzt sinn machen, ist mal dahin gestellt.

hier mal ein schöner vergleich:
http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-133-7149.html


----------



## kalle1234 (8. Februar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> solange das lcd display 100hz hat, ist es schon sehr gut.ob 200Hz jetzt sinn machen, ist mal dahin gestellt.



Na das ist doch mal was aussagekräfftiges, nun weiß ich zumindestens schonmal über die Hz Zahl bescheid.

Muss ich sonst noch auf was achten, außer FullHD...???


----------



## dj*viper (8. Februar 2012)

och, da gibts ja noch so einiges...
je nachdem, was man braucht oder haben will.

zb 3D, da gibt es 2 verschieden Techniken: Active-Shutter und Passiv Polfilter.
LED Backlight: Edge-LED und Full-LED. 
die Ausleuchtung wäre für mich sehr wichtig.
intergrierte Tuner: DVB-T, DVB-C, DVB-S und DVB-S2.
und und und...


----------



## facehugger (8. Februar 2012)

Der MM hat diesen im aktuellen Werbeflyer für 379€ im Angebot:


Samsung UE32D5500 · LED TV, FULL HD, DVB-T/C | redcoon Deutschland
könnte man drüber nachdenken... die Ausstattung ist gut und zudem ist er dank LED-Technik recht sparsam

Gruß


----------



## kalle1234 (8. Februar 2012)

bloss wie erkenn ich den Unterschied zwischen den LED arten, weil in den Details steht ja meist nur LED TV....

Was haltet ihr von diesem: TV, Beamer & Heimkino, LED-TVs || neckermann.de

ach hab grad gesehen der hat Edge -LED


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2012)

ALso, so oder so: wenn Du zB mal bei amazon schaust nach Meinungen, wirst Du auch ganz gute Hinweise bekommen. Aber aufpassen: schau, wie alt das Produkt ist. Gute Meinungen können auch daher kommen, dass die Meiungen alt sind, das Gerät "damals" aber halt trotzdem gut war, weil ein besserer LCD nochmal viel viel teurer war. UNd schlechte Meinungen wiederum können auch unberechtigt sein, wenn einer zB den 2000€-LCD seines Kumpels mit einem LCD für 400€ vergleicht usw. 

 Ein LCD mit technisch gesehen super Daten kann trotzdem ein besch... Bild haben, und der laut Daten schwache LCD hat vlt ein Superbild. Du solltest halt schauen, dass der TV auch DVB-S integiert hat - oder willst Du bewusst einen externen SAT-Receiver nutzen?

Samsung ist in aller Regel aber recht gut.


----------



## kalle1234 (9. Februar 2012)

Ne wollte kein sat reciver mehr benutzen, dvb-s wäre besser.... also der fernseher den ich gepostet hat hat das alles.
Kann ich eigentlich ne normale externe Festplatte für den Fernseher benutzen, in bezug auf Aufnahme?

Aber was meinst du mit alt? Ist das schon ein älteres model oder wie?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2012)

Das war nur ganz allgemein formuliert, nicht speziell für das Gerät in dem Link. 

Ob Du damit auch aufnehmen kannst, weiß ich nicht. USB heißt ja nicht automatisch, dass man aufnehmen kann, sondern das ist idR zum Abspielen von Filmen und Musik oder Anschauen von Bildern da, die Du auf nem USB-Stick oder einer externen HDD hast. 

Am besten lad mal die Anleitung bei Samsung runter. Bei externen TV-Receivern nennt ich die Aufzeichnungsfunktion per USB "PVR" , ich denke mal, dass es auch bei Fernsehern so heißt. Laut geizhals hat der aber eine Aufzeichnungs-Möglichkeit: http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=tvlcd&sort=artikel&bpmax=700&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=&xf=33_32%2F81%7E1540_DVB-S2%7E1542_200%7E126_USB-Recorder%7E791_Samsung#xf_top   da hab ich entsprechend die Filter eingestellt, und der UE32D6510 seht da auch mit dabei.


----------

